# Brooks, Oregon Swap Meet 2020



## Tim the Skid (Feb 3, 2020)

The date has been set for the second Brooks, Oregon swap meet. Saturday, September 12th, 2020. Camping available on site, nice location right off Interstate 5. This could grow in to a large West Coast event if enough people get involved. Road trip! Vacation! Start planning now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## 1817cent (Feb 3, 2020)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 3, 2020)

Got it... see you there ..


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 3, 2020)

The venue is Heritage power park and museums.   http://www.antiquepowerland.com/     Awesome place and open to swap meet crowd to roam around through. Tractors, cars, trucks, motorcycles and lots other on display in multiple buildings and grounds. Worth the trip right there !


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 11, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> The date has been set for the second Brooks, Oregon swap meet. Saturday, September 12th, 2020. Camping available on site, nice location right off Interstate 5. This could grow in to a large West Coast event if enough people get involved. Road trip! Vacation! Start planning now.



Thanks for sharing the date Tim. I plan on being there with even more stuff to sell.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 11, 2020)

ho! ho! ho! to the bike swap eye shall go...to heal my heart and drown all my woes....so it goes.......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 11, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> The date has been set for the second Brooks, Oregon swap meet. Saturday, September 12th, 2020. Camping available on site, nice location right off Interstate 5. This could grow in to a large West Coast event if enough people get involved. Road trip! Vacation! Start planning now.



SKIDKING NUMBER 1 IS IN!


----------



## JRE (Feb 13, 2020)

I'll be there


----------

